# vmware-player Installation sieht Gespenster

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

seit ein paar Versuchen, bin ich dabei, den vmware-player zu installieren, bis jetzt leider erfolglos. Allerdings kann ich mit der Fehlermeldung nicht viel anfangen. Kann mir von Euch jemand weiterhelfen?

```
emerge --info =app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.4.246459

Portage 2.1.9.20 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8700_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Oct 2010 13:00:20 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/gamerlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 jack jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Mittlerweile habe ich gelesen, dass sich der vmwareplayer nicht installieren lässt, wenn auch kvm installiert ist. kvm nutze ich privat, brauche aber für ein Projekt den vmware-player, gibt es nicht irgendeine Mögichkeit, beide zu installieren?

Grüße und Danke im Voraus für Eure Vorschläge!

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo!

Also jetzt muss mir echt mal jemand helfen, langsam werde ich echt plemplem! Da habe ich mir schon gedacht, wenn kvm und der vmware-player nicht gleichzeitig installiert sein können, weil letzterer die Installation abbricht, wenn er kvm findet, könnte ich ja kvm entfernen, also Kernel neu bauen, ganz ohne kvm, den vmware-player installieren und dann kucken, ob ich vielleicht umgekehrt dann kvm nochmal installieren kann. Laufen sollen die beiden ohnehin eher nicht gleichzeitig, sollte also eigentlich auch keine Probleme machen. Zumindest bis zum nächsten Update vom vmware-player, den ich dann aber bereits hoffentlich nicht mehr brauche.

Situation jetzt:

KVM ist NICHT mehr im Kernel und qemu-kvm ist DEINSTALLIERT, Rechner ist auch ein paar mal neugestartet, neuer Kernel auch nach boot kopiert und make modules_install wurde ebenfalls ausgeführt. Wenn ich versuche, den vmware-player zu installieren, bricht dieser immer noch die Installation ab:

```
 * Applying vmware-player-2.5.4.246459-installer.patch ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.4.246459/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.4.246459/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.4.246459

>>> Install vmware-player-2.5.4.246459 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.4.246459/image/ category app-emulation

  Module Patcher: patching file /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.4.246459/temp/tmpHUvTua/.installer/vmware-player.py

You cannot install on a system with KVM enabled.

 * VMware installation seems to have rolled back.
```

Bitte, bitte, bitte, hat jemand eine Idee, wie er mir weiterhelfen kann, ich werde hier langsam wahnsinnig!

Guten Abend, vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Max Steel

poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

zgrep -i kvm /proc/config.gz

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Sehr seltsam, da steht es wieder drin, woran kann das denn liegen?

```
zgrep -i kvm /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set
```

Danke schonmal soweit, war ja gleich ein Volltreffer!

Grüße

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: So sieht übrigens die config aus:

```
grep KVM /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set
```

und einer der letzten Befehel vorm letzten Neustart war dieser:

```
sudo cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34
```

.... wie blöd... gerade beim posten gesehen. Der Kernel hat den falschen Namen. Ich starte mal gerade neu. Echt peinlich  :oops:

----------

